# Canon EF Film Photography Bodies (amongst others) in the 202nd Decade, AD!



## Khufu (Nov 10, 2014)

Heya guuuiz!

Picking up on thoughts and efforts I made in around Summer 2012 I'm wondering what everyone's thoughts & opinions, approach, application of, workflow etc. is regarding Canon's EF system as developed for film photography in the present day or relatively recent times? 

Also, any thoughts on other systems and how we use them in today's camera-climate are welcomed! 

Rewinding back to 2012 I was considering The EOS 5D Mark III or 6D (I think around the time of pre-release speculation and/or announcement?) as my first FF digital camera, after shooting the 60D since around release, and having the cash available to invest come September/October... but I was itching to produce some images of my own with that FF look going on!

Obsessing over knowing everything ever I soon learnt that Canon had been producing 35mm film cameras way into the new millennium and that they're compatible with all my EF lenses - How cool is that?! A little more obsessing down the line I found myself considering the latest models, which were sadly to be the last models, in the forms of Canon's Pro, Enthusiast-ish and Entry models (1 series, ELAN/something about the number 7(?) and Rebel lines, respectively) - and if I recall correctly was a little surprised to see that their very latest design before abandoning ship was the EOS Rebel T2, aka EOS 300x, and it had pretty current and advanced technology, including lots of the modern taken-for-granteds of digital SLRs, squished in there!

It's essentially a 300D/Rebel-whatever which you can bang a roll of film in the back of... and I wonder how many people who would appreciate these things realise that?! Decent metering, 7 AF points, IR Remote Triggering & Cable release, all kinds of custom functions, bracketing, multi-exposure, illuminating screen(!!) - and the image quality is as good as the film you put in it and the lenses you slap on the front, including any L glass!
This thing is stupid-lightweight and pretty small - giving you the option to "just bring it along anyway" and have it be no real hindrance, which the other series' bodies may be (best camera's the one with you, blah...)
They only produced it in Silver. Lame. I soon painted mine with a discount store's "Blackboard Paint", which turned out to be a weird, rubbery, grippy black coating - which I love! For me, I now have an ideal 35mm film camera! (Cost around £20 on eBay Vs., I don't know, around £600-£900 at the time for the cheapest second-hand FF, 5DC?)

Also, here in the UK I pick up AGFA Vista Plus 200 for £1 a roll in Poundland and my last lot of CR2 batteries I picked up being sold off for 9p each in a drug store which I think was quite baffled about how to sell these things and to whom - ASDA (Walmart) process for £2 a roll and stick them all (up to 4) on to a CD for £1 (ie. £7 for 3 rolls and scans) though the scans are kinda' websized, around 2mp.

So is anyone still shooting film? Enjoying the quirks of it and the whole process in this modern age?! Finding any benefits over digital? What's your set-up and why, or maybe just because that's what you have?

Interested in hearing thoughts on the EF/EOS cameras and how you make use of them, autofocusing, custom-feature-ing or otherwise - Indulge me, indulge us all... type away 

- Drew


----------



## Hillsilly (Nov 10, 2014)

Still shooting film. Although, I'm shooting less and less each year. I like the look I'm getting from some of the current films - such as Kodak Portra. But I struggle to say if there is any benefit to it. I do it mostly to be a little different.

My main camera is an EOS 3, but I've also got an Elan 7E, 3000 and 1000FN that I pull out of the cupboard on very rare occasions.

If I'm shooting B&W, I develop it myself then scan it. I've got my own darkroom equipment at home, but I haven't fired it up in over a year (probably longer).

On that point, I'm probably going to put all my darkroom gear on eBay over summer. If anyone lives near Brisbane, Aus and wants it, I'll happily do a good deal. There's a LPL C7700MX medium format enlarger (with a Minolta 80mm lens), a Meopta 35mm enlarger (useful for flashing paper etc), a set of contrast filters, timer, chemicals, hundreds of sheets of paper (mostly older RC that is several years old and possibly a lot is unusable, but I'm sure there is some newish 11x14 Foma FB paper), a couple of safelights, various sized trays, tongs, focus checker, toners and other assorted chemicals. $250 all up on the basis that you take everything.


----------



## lintoni (Nov 10, 2014)

Coincidentally, my first dSLR was the 5D3 - I made the leap from full frame film to full frame digital. Talking about advanced features on film bodies, I _still miss_ eye-controlled autofocus! . I have EOS 5 and EOS 30 bodies and several rolls of film (mainly b+w) stored in the freezer. I've shot one roll, this year - but shot several last year. I have a Nikon Coolscan V for digitising negatives/transparencies.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 10, 2014)

When I had my present house built, I fantasized about having a dark room in the basement. And it is still a fantasy. There are many aspects of shooting film that I like and many aspects I didn't like. 

Then I got seduced by the digital side and got my 30D.

There are no commercial darkrooms close to what I now live. Previously, I was able to make use of one at one of our military bases. But they finally closed that darkroom.  So for me, either I fulfill my fantasy of building a darkroom in my basement, or keep shooting film as a fond memory.


----------



## e17paul (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm loving my Eos 5 film cameras, they have some features missing from modern Eos digital cameras.

As mentioned, all Canon EF (not EF-S) lenses are fully compatible with both film and full frame digital Eos cameras. That makes it easy to use low ISO film just by switching the body on the back of the lens.

No chimping though!


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi AcutancePhotography. 
When I was little, 30+ years ago :'( dad used to have a portable darkroom that he could set up in the bathroom over the bath and process his B&W film, I think I only spoiled one lot by bursting in to use the loo!
I think I have inherited all his bits, enlarger, trays etc, no chemicals as dad hadn't used it for probably 20 yrs. By I think I have inherited it I mean I think it is all still in mums loft, I know I have inherited his AE1 Program. 
I occasionally look at my 1000FN sitting in the cupboard and think about using up a roll of the ancient film sitting next to it, then I imagine how p\$$€d off I would be if the film has spoiled and I thought I had some nice shots! I'm certainly not about to go and buy more film to sit next to it. 
Then I open the cupboard full of negatives and prints and remember how much easier it is to find that picture on a PC, or my ipad, or my 7" droid tablet or my phone! :
Then I look at a print and think how nice it looks and feels to hold! 
Recently we would entertain dad on his days out of the care home by looking at a selection of his slides, happy memories of doing the it as a child and again recently. The first 2 magazines were just as they were the last time we looked at them when I was a child! 

Cheers, Graham. 



AcutancePhotography said:


> When I had my present house built, I fantasized about having a dark room in the basement. And it is still a fantasy. There are many aspects of shooting film that I like and many aspects I didn't like.
> 
> Then I got seduced by the digital side and got my 30D.
> 
> There are no commercial darkrooms close to what I now live. Previously, I was able to make use of one at one of our military bases. But they finally closed that darkroom.  So for me, either I fulfill my fantasy of building a darkroom in my basement, or keep shooting film as a fond memory.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 10, 2014)

hehe. I just picked up a Canon EOS 30 [Elan 7E] in optically very good condition for € 39,- 

Other than film I also need to get 2 CR123A batteries first to confirm it's fully functional. Am really looking forward also to play around with that Eye Control Focus feature to see, whether I should clamour more often for it on future Canon DSLRs and MILCs.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 10, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> . Am really looking forward also to play around with that Eye Control Focus feature to see, whether I should clamour more often for it on future Canon DSLRs and MILCs.



ECF was pretty cool on my A2E. But it is important to remember that the A2E had only 5 AF points. Made ECF easier. I don't think Canon could do ECF with the modern cameras with the increased number of AF points. 

But on the A2E it WAS pretty cool technology!


----------



## lintoni (Nov 10, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > . Am really looking forward also to play around with that Eye Control Focus feature to see, whether I should clamour more often for it on future Canon DSLRs and MILCs.
> ...


I aspired to own the EOS3, but it was out of reach of my finances at the time - 45 eye selectable focus points!!!


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 10, 2014)

with today's technology - hardware, on-board processing power, advanced algorithms and software to track eyeballs [think of Google Glass etc.] - it should be no problem whatsoever to accurately select from any number of AF fields in a viewfinder ... without fail and without any noticeable lag. It is absolutely beyond me why Canon is not bringing back that HUGE USP to their cameras.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 10, 2014)

I have the Elan 7e with eye focus. I don't use it, but it is neat to see the different focus points light up as you look at different areas. I must have 50 old film cameras, I should do something with them.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Nov 11, 2014)

Twice a year I shoot with my Canon Rebel G 35mm film,I have the film sent out to be developed. I do miss the days of going to college for "film" photography and using the darkroom, can never forget the smell of those chemicals.


----------



## e17paul (Nov 11, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > . Am really looking forward also to play around with that Eye Control Focus feature to see, whether I should clamour more often for it on future Canon DSLRs and MILCs.
> ...



Could eye control focus not select a one of several groups of focus points. I was surprised and delighted to find choosing from the five single points on the Eos 5 (A2E) to work instinctively without the 'required' calibration.


----------

